# awsome of mont to do this for you guy's



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

guy's
not only are you truly lucky to be able to live in texas but you have a big guy like mont to back you up!! i am pretty stocked to know that i have had the pleasure to have met mont he is a cool guy, you guy's are truly lucky.this is going to be an awesome page right here!!
stix


----------

